# خفف وزنك بدون ريجيم



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*خفف وزنك بدون ريجيم**4 خطوات..خفف وزنك بدون ريجيم*

*1- عليك بالبروتين..*​
تعمل البروتينات على تنشيط واحدة من أوليات حرق الدهون فى الجسم، وهى اتباع هرمون "الجلوكاجون"، وهذا الهرمون يطلق إشارات للجسم كافية بتحريك دهون الأطعمة فى الأوعية الدموية واستخدامها لإنتاج الطاقة بدلاً من تخزينها فى الجسم، ومن جهة ثانية فإن عدم تناول ما يكفى من البروتين يؤدى إلى تباطؤ حرق السعرات، ويعود ذلك إلى أن الجسم يلجأ إلى تحليل العضلات ليؤمن حاجاته من البروتينات، وعندما نفقد عضلة نخسر بذلك عاملاً مهماً فى حرق الوحدات الحرارية، ولكن هذا لا يعنى أن تكون وجباتنا مؤلفة من البروتينات فقط، بل علينا أن نأكل أيضاً الكثير من الخضراوات والفاكهة. 

*2- لا تتردد فى إضافة البهارات الحارة..*

أظهرت دراسة كندية أجريت فى عام 1999 أن سرعة حرق السعرات الحرارية قد زادت بنسبة ملحوظة لدى الأشخاص الذين يتناولون 10 جرامات من مسحوق الفلفل الأحمر مع وجبة طعامهم، بالمقارنة مع الأشخاص الذين لم يأكلوا الفلفل.. 
وقد استمرت صورة الزيادة فى السرعة مدة ثلث ساعة بعد انتهاء الوجبة. 
وتقول أخصائية التغذية الأمريكية "جنيفر وركمان" إن البهارات تنشط عملية حرق السعرات..
 وتتمتع بخصائص ترفع الحرارة وتزيد نسبة حرق الدهون فى الجسم وليس من الضرورى إضافة الكمية المذكورة من الفلفل إلى طعامنا، فكمية أصغر منها تساعد فى حرق الدهون. وتنصح "وركمان" بإضافة نصف ملعقة فلفل حار أو بهارات حارة أخرى مثل الفلفل الأسود أو الكمون أو القرفة، كما يمكن استخدام التوابل الأخرى الطازجة مثل الثوم والزنجبيل والبصل بكميات وفيرة فى الطعام. 

*3- استفد من ساعات الصباح..*

الصباح هو افضل الأوقات لتنشيط عملية حرق السعرات، والأفضل لكل الأشخاص الذين لا يتناولون إفطار الصباح، أن يباشروا تناوله يومياً. وتقول أخصائية التغذية "سينشيا فينلى" إن هناك علاقة مباشرة بين تناول وجبة الإفطار وزيادة عدد الوحدات الحرارية التى يمكن أن تحرقها فسرعة حرق السعرات تنخفض بمعدل 10% أثناء النوم ليلاً.. 
وتناول وجبة الإفطار يعمل على تعديل هذا الانخفاض، والأفضل هو تناول الإفطار فى غضون ساعة من الاستيقاظ وليس بالضرورة أن تكون الوجبة الكبيرة، فحتى الوجبة الصغيرة تفى بالمطلوب ويستحسن أن تحتوى الوجبة على البروتين والكربوهيدرات مثل رقائق الحبوب الكاملة "كورن فليكس" مع الحليب منزوع الدسم. 
ومن جهة ثانية فإن أداء التمارين الرياضية صباحاً يمكنه أن ينشط عملية حرق السعرات، 
والأفضل هو القيام بالتمارين عند الاستيقاظ، 
ويمكن مثلاً تنفيذ بعض تمارين تقوية العضلات لمدة 5 دقائق أو المشى السريع لمدة ثلث ساعة. 

*4- تنفس جيداً*

يؤكد أخصائيو العلاج الطبيعي الهندي، والطب الصينى التقليدى أن عملية الهضم القوية الفعالة تنشط عملية حرق السعرات، وأفضل طريقة لضمان الهضم الجيد هى ممارسة تقنية التنفس التالية:- 

اجلسى فى مكان مريح لا يزعجك فيه أحد ثم حاولى التخلص من جميع الأفكار العرضية التى تمر فى ذهنك، 
مع التنفس بعمق من أنفك. توقفى مدة تعدين فيها إلى اثنين ثم ازفرى من أنفك وأنت تعدين إلى أربعة،
 وتقلصين بطنك.. كررى عملية التنفس على هذا الشكل مدة تتراوح بين خمس وعشر دقائق، 
وركزى على تنفسك كى يبقى ذهنك صافياً ويمكنك أن تغلقى عينيك أو تفتحيهما.. 
وهذا التنفس سوف يخفف من التوترات التى يمكن أن تعوق الهضم. ة لزيادة الوزن والسمنة...​

 منقوول​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكراااااا يا جوجو على المعلومات *​


----------



## ميرنا (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*



- لا تتردد فى إضافة البهارات الحارة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*عملت فيها سبع رجالة واكلت فلفل مولع صوتى راح ونار *


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا جوجو على الموضوع الجميل

والمعلومات  المهمه ​


----------



## remon_fans (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*هجرب واشوف ، انا نفسي اخس بس الحكاية صعبة بالنسبة لي ، هجرب ويارب اخس ؛​*


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *شكراااااا يا جوجو على المعلومات *​


*ميرسى يا مرمر على مرورك *
*نورتنى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> *عملت فيها سبع رجالة واكلت فلفل مولع صوتى راح ونار *


*هههههههههه*
*تعيشى وتخدى غيرها*
*حد قالك تسمعى كلام حد*
*:t30:*
*هقولك ميرسى لمرورك *
*:t30:وفرحاااااااااااان انى فيكى30::t30:*​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا جوجو على الموضوع الجميل​
> 
> 
> والمعلومات المهمه ​


*ميرسى يا ماما كاندى ياعسولتنا*
*على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*ويبارك ثمرة خدمتك وسطينا*​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

remon_fans قال:


> *هجرب واشوف ، انا نفسي اخس بس الحكاية صعبة بالنسبة لي ، هجرب ويارب اخس ؛​*


*هو مافيش حاجة صعبة*
*ربنا معاك وتقدر تطبق الكلام دة وتقدر تخس زى مانت عايز*
**
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

طب انا رفيع وباكل اكل كتير بس مش بيطلع عليه اعمل ايه؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا جوجو 
بس انا خاسس لوحدى 
ههههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## maria123 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا موضوعك مفيد ونشاللة يفيد


----------



## just member (28 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا جوجو
> 
> بس انا خاسس لوحدى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمرورك يا كيرو*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (28 أكتوبر 2008)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا موضوعك مفيد ونشاللة يفيد


 *انشاللة يا ماريا*
*ميرسى لمرورك*
* ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جوجو
على المعلومات الجميلة
بس المهم يستفيد منها اكلى المحشى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على المعلومات الجميلة
> بس المهم يستفيد منها اكلى المحشى
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك الرائع دائما اخى الحبيب وليم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## viviane tarek (7 نوفمبر 2008)

_*حللللللللللللو
اووووووووى اوووووووووووووى
يا جوجو
اكيد هجرب الكلام دة
بس بدون فلفل 
انا مش بقدر اكل اى شئ حامى
يمكن علشان كدة انا سمينة
ههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل جدا" 
ربنا يبركك *_​


----------



## just member (21 ديسمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> _*حللللللللللللو*_​
> _*اووووووووى اوووووووووووووى*_
> _*يا جوجو*_
> _*اكيد هجرب الكلام دة*_
> ...


*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك يا فيفيان وياستى كلى اللى انتى عايزاة مايهمكيش*
*ماحدش عارف حاجة *
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات مفيدة 
الشطة والفلفل ليه فوائد كتييير واهمها بتقوى المناعة للانسان 
بس اللى يستحمل بقى 
شكرا ليكي يا جوجو على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل اوووووووووووووووووى
اول مرة اعرف موضوع الفلفل الحار انه بيخسس هههههههههههه
هفكر وابقا افطر اصل مبحبش افطر
ميرسى ليسك يا جوجو*​​


----------



## just member (22 ديسمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> معلومات مفيدة
> الشطة والفلفل ليه فوائد كتييير واهمها بتقوى المناعة للانسان
> بس اللى يستحمل بقى
> شكرا ليكي يا جوجو على المعلومات الجميلة


*ميرسى اكتير حبيبى الغالى اكستريم*
*شكرا لمرورك وردك الرائع*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (22 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوووووووووووووووووى*​​
> *اول مرة اعرف موضوع الفلفل الحار انه بيخسس هههههههههههه*
> *هفكر وابقا افطر اصل مبحبش افطر*
> 
> *ميرسى ليسك يا جوجو*​​


*انا بصراحة  معلومة جديدة بلنسبالى انا كمان *
*شكرا لمرورك يا سويتى *
*نورتى اختى الغالية*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mffahim (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## just member (22 ديسمبر 2008)

mffahim قال:


> ربنا يعوضك


*شكرا لمرورك الكريم *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## vemy (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جدا على الموضوع الذيذ دة


----------



## just member (11 فبراير 2009)

vemy قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جدا على الموضوع الذيذ دة


*ميرسى يا فيمى على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك *
*وديما تكونى منورانا بتواجدك الجميل*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2009)

come with me

شكرااااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## salamboshra (11 فبراير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير يمناسبة صوم يونان واخره انهارده يارب يحافظ عليكم جميعأ ومزيد من التقدم والازدهار فى ظل الرب يسوع المسيح وكل قديسيه أمين


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> come with me
> 
> شكرااااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسى ليك يا كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى العزيز*​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2009)

salamboshra قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير يمناسبة صوم يونان واخره انهارده يارب يحافظ عليكم جميعأ ومزيد من التقدم والازدهار فى ظل الرب يسوع المسيح وكل قديسيه أمين


*ميرسى ليك ولمرورك لجميل*
*كل سنة وحضرتك طيب*​


----------

